# Brigantine, New Jersey, Legacy Resort, right on the ocean



## Jennie (Jul 8, 2016)

[Available starting July 29 for 7 nights - $700.]

Brigantine Legacy timeshare resort is on a historic upscale island 3.9 miles across a bridge from the Atlantic City casinos. 

There is so much history about Brigantine dating back to when there were no cars or bridges and could only be accessed by boat.

Many rich and famous people have million dollar plus summer homes here.

Our large one bedroom timeshare unit is on the fifth floor of the main building with a beautiful view of the Atlantic Ocean. 

There are lifeguards on duty for many hours during the summer days.

Our unit has a Queen size bed in the bedroom, and a sofa-bed in the living room. Extra beds and cribs are available. There is one bathroom between the living room and bedroom. The kitchen is fully equipped with a full size refrigerator, microwave, coffee maker, dishwasher, utensils etc.    

There are also indoor game rooms and activities, including swimming pools with separate sections for young children,  

There is free parking and a very popular restaurant on-site.

Nearby there are supermarkets, Mom and Pop stores, CVS pharmacy, 
Public library, golfing, etc.. 

Taxicabs can be called or flagged down.

And there is a Public Bus to and from Atlantic City near-by
Ask the Front Desk or a bus driver for the schedule.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 8, 2016)

FWIW I grew up in Philadelphia and liked  Brigantine the best of the South Jersey destinations.  Laid back but close to everything.

George


----------



## penny1234567890 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Is this unit Avail week 35?*

Is this unit avail week 35?


----------



## AnnaKP (Jul 8, 2016)

When is it available?


----------



## natashateach (Jul 8, 2016)

How many does it allow?


----------



## Jennie (Jul 10, 2016)

AnnaKP said:


> When is it available?



[QUOTE=natashateach;1904842

How many does it allow? 

Answer: Four adults max----more for young children


----------



## Jennie (Jul 10, 2016)

Available starting July 29 for 7 nights


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Jennie - Can you please click EDIT and add the price and dates to your original post - thank you!  

**I fixed it for you - if you don't want to rent it for $700, just let me know, and I can edit it for you, or take the Ad down for you.*


----------



## Jennie (Jul 13, 2016)

AnnaKP said:


> When is it available?



Check-in Friday, July 29 for 7 days


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Jul 15, 2016)

*PM Sent*

Call me when you have a chance please

Dan


----------



## Jennie (Jul 17, 2016)

Re: Brigantine timeshare rental beginning July 29

My Home number: 914-723-5657 or Cell: 914-263-8241

Best to call after 10:30 A.M. 

I don't see your phone number on TUG. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place


----------

